# Foal color, red dun? or chestnut?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It looks like a dorsal stripe in the first picture though it's hard for my poor blind eyes to see, lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you got a full shot of Mum?

Looks chestnut to me, and mum doesn't look grulla either.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd say regular sorrel/chestnut and add a pic of mom we will tell you if she is grulla.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

A lot of foals have a "dorsal stripe" that fades as they age. Its evolution's camouflage. She looks like a chestnut to me, and adorable!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think she looks chestnut also. What a cutie


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MelissaAnn said:


> A lot of foals have a "dorsal stripe" that fades as they age. *Its evolution's camouflage.* She looks like a chestnut to me, and adorable!


I didn't know that. =D


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

My foal Vicky has a bit of an eel stripe too but it was genetically impossible for her to be anything other than black.


----------



## thehorsethathatescarrots (May 7, 2013)

rbarlo32 said:


> My foal Vicky has a bit of an eel stripe too but it was genetically impossible for her to be anything other than black.


O my goodness, she's so fluffy! Adorable! What breed are they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

British Shetland ponies


----------



## thehorsethathatescarrots (May 7, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I see no dorsal stripe or any other markings that would lead me to think dun factor... sorrel/chestnut would be my guess too. Neither foal in the photos posted has a true dorsal stripe.. they do however both have counter shading. A true dorsal stripe is a defined line with no blending.. whereas counter shading blends into the lighter hairs surrounding the "line"


----------

